# Grouse and Partridge hunting



## triplebeard (Jul 31, 2002)

OK, As Ken informed me, pheasant season doesn't open until Oct.. 12th so I better lay off of the ring necks. Can anyone give me some info on grouse and partridge hunting? I'm looking for a place to hunt on Oct 9th along I-29 on our way to Bisbee, ND. I would gladly trade a turkey, waterfowl, or quail hunt (maybe even an archery deer hunt) in Missouri if someone wanted to swap us a hunt. Five guys for half a days hunt on the 9th. Any help would be great and if someone is interested in the trade, let me know at [email protected]

Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

find natural, thin prairie grasses.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

You will have a tough time finding grouse/huns close to I-29. The central to western part of the state has the grouse, not the eastern.

H2OfowlND


----------

